# Iwc 3536 Aquatimer



## Flashharry

Thinking of buying an IWC IWC 3536 Aquatimer, Can I ask for your views on this watch ?

The watch has tritium lume, are there any advantages or disadvantages to this ?

Regards Neal


----------



## JonW

Rubbish... dont buy one... JOKE!









I bloody love mine... if you do a search on Aquatimer you should find my pics and info out there on the forum... If I had to have one watch it may well be this one...

The dial has both on it... the Tritium will be weak id expect these days... mine is. as the half life of the material is almost up. Later models have Luminova.


----------



## limey

Yes, if I had to have only one watch it would be Jon's Aquatimer, too







:lol:









but, seriously, if you can find one it's supposed to be a great watch. It's on my grail list.


----------



## JonW

LOL!









Its quite funny as these watches really grow on you... the first time i tried one on I really wasnt that taken with it but I read up a bit more and took the plunge.. now i cant part with it...














This has been the same with another guy i know who just wasnt sure when he first got his but now wears it almost all the time. I also know people who have sold off their entire collections and just kept the IWC and not looked back... scary but true.









I cant fathom why anyone would feel this about any watch really... ive not experienced it with anything else ive had... and ive had a few... perhaps its just too simple and feels initially 'less special' when you first hold it in your hands... the more you wear it the more you appreciate its design elements and its simplicity... i dunno... but whatever it is its good... well it beats the normal WIS expereince of grail buying = excitement for a few weeks, watchbox for a few weeks... then sale...


----------



## watchless

Sir,

Have to agree with the others, pretty nice watch! This one is no longer in my collection!

Some pics for you->










Mine had luminova





































Happy hunting!


----------



## Bladerunner

Great pics again of a nice watch Jacob, like those lume shots.


----------



## Nalu

It's a great watch, IMO. Very classy and well made, with a unique bezel design. The bracelet is very solid and comfortable.

Honestly, one shouldn't be buying this watch for it's lume qualities. There are dozens of other watches out there which are brighter and cost considerably less. Out host sells a few!


----------



## Stanford

...and it's been said before but worth saying again.....the bracelet design is, I believe, unique to IWC and is more easily adjusted than almost any other make.

The titanium version benefits from being lighter and, in my opinion, harder to scratch.

Mine has a mixture of tritium on the dial and luminova on the hands (apparently not uncommon) - both will deteriorate with time and so and I would agree with Nalu - don't buy it for the lume.


----------



## pinkwindmill

I love these watches and they're more reasonable than the equivalent Rolex Sub too.

If you get one be sure to post pics - it's definitely on my "one day" list (which admittedly circles the Earth a few times, but...







)

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Flashharry

I love this watch, but the bezel was scratched and the 3536 did not get the thumbs up from the mem-sahib, she likes my Submariner LV and says its too similar.

BUT another diver I had been after an OCEAN 7 LM-1, did get the thumbs up and one turned up in Europe, should be with me on Saturday.

Also means I may be able to get something else with the extra pennies as well.

Rapidly loosing interest in IWC as they have brought out an awful selection of watches this year, with the exception of the Da Vinci and the new portofino chrono !!


----------



## thenikjones

I like that IWC offered both white and black dialed versions [ a white GMT II would do me, I think]

Was a white dial available both as Ti and steel?


----------



## Stanford

thenikjones said:


> I like that IWC offered both white and black dialed versions [ a white GMT II would do me, I think]
> 
> Was a white dial available both as Ti and steel?


As far as I know, the white dial was available only in steel, reference 3536-003, produced between 1998 and 2001.


----------



## Broadarrow

Stanford said:


> ...and it's been said before but worth saying again.....the bracelet design is, I believe, unique to IWC and is more easily adjusted than almost any other make.
> 
> The titanium version benefits from being lighter and, in my opinion, harder to scratch.
> 
> Mine has a mixture of tritium on the dial and luminova on the hands (apparently not uncommon) - both will deteriorate with time and so and I would agree with Nalu - don't buy it for the lume.


Nice Ti version! Let me know two thing:

D'you note some color difference in the dark, between Tritium and Luminova?

Movement is 2824 based?


----------



## Stanford

Broadarrow said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and it's been said before but worth saying again.....the bracelet design is, I believe, unique to IWC and is more easily adjusted than almost any other make.
> 
> The titanium version benefits from being lighter and, in my opinion, harder to scratch.
> 
> Mine has a mixture of tritium on the dial and luminova on the hands (apparently not uncommon) - both will deteriorate with time and so and I would agree with Nalu - don't buy it for the lume.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Ti version! Let me know two thing:
> 
> D'you note some color difference in the dark, between Tritium and Luminova?
> 
> Movement is 2824 based?
Click to expand...

Thanks.

While the colour difference isn't great between the tritium and luminova, the luminova starts off brighter. Once it has faded, after a few hours, the tritium carries on, just not very brightly.

The movement is known by IWC as Caliber 37524 which is, I believe, based on the ETA 2892-A2.


----------



## JonW

The Lume is as stated above... Mine is fine and does work but its not that bright, but is usable. There are way more reasons to buy this watch over the lume tho









The white dialed version seems to be mostly loved by the Japanese collectors and many are heading that way now and are getting harder to find.

I cant state enough how great this watch is... its my fall back watch and I wear it more than anything else. It just 'works'.


----------



## Flashharry

I'm coming back to this watch (AGAIN!) in Steel or titanium, which one should I go for ( I have made a choice, just like to hear your views) and why?


----------



## PhilM

Personally I would go for the steel version







why probably because I like to feel my watch on my wrist when I wear them and the steel models tend to not as show the scratches so easily... However if I really wanted one, and it sounds like you do I would go for either of them









Good luck and hope to see some pics soon


----------



## mjolnir

The Aquatimer looks great in either steel or Ti. You can't really go wrong with either.

As Phil says, if you like to feel the watch on your wrist then steel is the way to go. Ti is exceptionally light on the wrist and some people just can't get on with that.

It's a personal thing really.


----------



## Stanford

I have always preferred titanium - it's lighter, less bling, and does not mark as easily.

My steel version (with the silver dial) has highly polished head sides and bracelet centre links - these are scratch/scuff magnets, but easy to clean up (which may be more than can be said for the ti version - not that mine has marked yet).

I find that weight and fit is important in a watch like this, because it is quite tall. If it doesn't fit the wrist snugly, it will move around and you will really notice the extra weight of the steel version. If you like it snug, the extra weight is really not noticeable after a while. Bear in mind that although the bracelets are superb for the ease with which you can remove/add links, there is no micro adjustment.

In conclusion, if there was a choice, I'd go for ti - the only reason I bought the steel version was because the ti version didn't come with the silver dial.


----------



## Stanford

.......in the absence of any other 'advice' - which ever you get, you can always get the other model later


----------



## MartinMW

Hi

I would go for the Ti version, IMO the fit and the feel of the Ti is much nicer than SS and despite what most people think i believe that the IWC Ti is not prone to scratching easily, unlike some other Ti watches i have owned, i think this must be down to the way that IWC process and finish their Ti (I believe that the IWC Ti is is over twice as 'hard' as some other manufacturers Ti on the vickers scale)

Stunning watch and i love mine.....


















Cheers

Martin


----------



## mart broad

Superb watch that does it all in a very understated way,my preference the Ti version my only gripe is that i would like the bracelet to be 22mm paralel rather than tapering and the problem of alternative strap/bracelet options.The velcro that you can get is stupid money and IMO "tacky"at this price point.

If i was only allowed one watch







then it would be a very difficult choice between this and the SD.

Martin


----------



## Rinaldo1711

I've always preferred the steel versions, but that's just me - whichever does it for you I guess.


----------



## JonW

Mart Imho this is the watch the SD should have been... great brace, Ti, great bezel... etc and until the new SD comes out (this year its said...) the 3536 remains the better watch....


----------



## Flashharry

I have always liked the titanium 3536, was going for a SS for sale on the other forum, but was told it was on hold until the end of the month.

In my heart of hearts I think the titanium is the one for me, the 710 has given me the OK, but that means my Sinn 656 on braclet will have to go.

Now just need to find one with all the paper work at the right price!!


----------



## Nalu

Neal, I agree with the Ti decision. I do own the steel version, but for a diver the Ti version is the only which really makes sense. With the unique bezel mechanism I'd trust the Ti to resist fouling much moreso than the steel.


----------



## Vic

Nalu said:


> Neal, I agree with the Ti decision. I do own the steel version, but for a diver the Ti version is the only which really makes sense. With the unique bezel mechanism I'd trust the Ti to resist fouling much moreso than the steel.


The 3536 Aquatimer is a suberb watch,and whenever I travel,my Ti 3536 is my go to watch . Comfortable,under stated ,accurate ,and the Tritium whilst glowing faintly ,glows all night .

The bezel is one of the best that I have used,and overall a fantastic timepiece,

Cheers,

Vic


----------



## Ventura

I've pre-ordered the Korsbek diver it combines the Aquatimer look with the Marathon bezel. My ideal watch. have reserved my lucky number too.


----------



## Flashharry

Thanks for all the feedback, the search goes on


----------



## DaveE

Very nice, but too expensive for me.


----------



## mart broad

Ventura said:


> I've pre-ordered the Korsbek diver it combines the Aquatimer look with the Marathon bezel. My ideal watch. have reserved my lucky number too.


Be intresting to see how many of us end up with the Korsbek,i know "nurse gladys" is another forum member on the list.

Martin


----------



## nursegladys

Oh yes I certainly am Martin, i suppose it will have to do until i can save for an Aquatimer


----------



## seamonkies

Nalu said:


> It's a great watch, IMO. Very classy and well made, with a unique bezel design. The bracelet is very solid and comfortable.
> 
> Honestly, one shouldn't be buying this watch for it's lume qualities. There are dozens of other watches out there which are brighter and cost considerably less. Out host sells a few!


Nice pic!


----------



## Ventura

mart broad said:


> Ventura said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've pre-ordered the Korsbek diver it combines the Aquatimer look with the Marathon bezel. My ideal watch. have reserved my lucky number too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be intresting to see how many of us end up with the Korsbek,i know "nurse gladys" is another forum member on the list.
> 
> Martin
Click to expand...




nursegladys said:


> Oh yes I certainly am Martin, i suppose it will have to do until i can save for an Aquatimer


Have either of you ordered the Ocean 7 LM-7 too?


----------



## nursegladys

no not me, its not my thing


----------



## mart broad

Ventura said:


> mart broad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventura said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've pre-ordered the Korsbek diver it combines the Aquatimer look with the Marathon bezel. My ideal watch. have reserved my lucky number too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be intresting to see how many of us end up with the Korsbek,i know "nurse gladys" is another forum member on the list.
> 
> Martin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes I certainly am Martin, i suppose it will have to do until i can save for an Aquatimer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have either of you ordered the Ocean 7 LM-7 too?
Click to expand...

No not me and i think all the pre orders are now full.The advantage of the Korsbek pre order was the cost equation at a much higher cost i would have probably baulked.

Martin


----------

